# My New Toy



## Tiller (Sep 29, 2013)

Picked it up on goodwill.com for $6. I'll put a roll through it this week. The meter doesn't work, but I'll just pick up a battery and hopefully that will fix that :mrgreen:




IMG_8420.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice camera - I still have the one I got new (about 1975).


----------



## mishele (Sep 29, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Nice camera - I still have the one I got new (about 1975).



I wasn't born in 1975...just sayin


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice find and it looks to be pristine condition.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 29, 2013)

mishele said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Nice camera - I still have the one I got new (about 1975).
> ...



That's OK, I love you anyway! 

It was probably '74 - it was my birthday present.  I was in high school.

I just won something too, but will post when I get it.

Tiller:  They use the old Mercury batteries that aren't available any more.  You can use a slightly smaller battery, but you have to wrap a bare wire around it to make it fit.  I'll look through my bookmarks for the website that mentions it.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 29, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Tiller:  They use the old Mercury batteries that aren't available any more.  You can use a slightly smaller battery, but you have to wrap a bare wire around it to make it fit.  I'll look through my bookmarks for the website that mentions it.



I ran into the mercury battery issue with my OM-1n and an OM-1 MD. The new alkaline batteries are off about 1-3 stops, usually showing underexposed when you are, in fact, right on the money. So there is that too.


----------



## Tiller (Sep 29, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Tiller:  They use the old Mercury batteries that aren't available any more.  You can use a slightly smaller battery, but you have to wrap a bare wire around it to make it fit.  I'll look through my bookmarks for the website that mentions it.



Yeah, that's what I've been seeing. I've seen a few people that use hearing aid batteries that are supposedly pretty close.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 29, 2013)

FWIW, I haven't tried this, but you can wrap a piece of bare 18AWG (in US) wire around a 675 cell so it will fit in the PX625 (HgO) battery box.  The 675 is 1.4 volts which is supposed to be close enough to the PX625's 1.35 volts to get a stable meter reading.
Cheap Easy Mercury Battery Replacement


----------

